# Photos of B-24J Bungay Buckaroo, from Pima Air Space Museum



## FinishForty (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is the B-24J Bungay Buckaroo, on display at the Pima Air Space Museum in Tucson, Arizona. I wish now that I had taken more pictures, but at the time I was mainly interested in the Radio Operator's position, since that was my dad's crew position. There are a couple more pictures here at the musuem's site. This aircraft flew coastal patrol missions with the Indian Air Force well into the 1960's.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2011)

Great pics. I presume the name refers to it's base, at Bungay, Suffolk, UK?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## FinishForty (Jul 9, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Great pics. I presume the name refers to it's base, at Bungay, Suffolk, UK?


 
Yes, the aircraft was first painted with nose art "Shoot, You're Covered" but was later painted as shown here. The right side of the plane still has Indian Air Force markings. It is s/n 44-44175


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Park (Jul 10, 2011)

That radio Ops position looks like a tuff place to make a living.

Question about the engine controls, there's only two sets of levers one has to be for the throttles but what is the other set, props or mixter?


----------



## FinishForty (Jul 10, 2011)

Park said:


> That radio Ops position looks like a tuff place to make a living.
> 
> Question about the engine controls, there's only two sets of levers one has to be for the throttles but what is the other set, props or mixter?


 
The center set is engine throttles, the set on the right is mixture. Originally there would have been another set, to the left of the throttles, for the superchargers. And there's certainly some truth to what you say about the radio operator's position, but my dad (and some other former radio operators interviewed for my book) liked having a job to do to keep their minds off other things when they were on their way to a target... especially on the missions they flew, often several hours one way to their target. Those hours gave the gunners a lot of time to think.


----------



## Park (Jul 10, 2011)

Hats off to your Dad.

How were the props controlled, electric with switches?


----------



## FinishForty (Jul 10, 2011)

Park said:


> Hats off to your Dad.
> 
> How were the props controlled, electric with switches?


 
Yes. The switches are below the throttles and to the left. The "fast feather" circuit breakers were in front of the throttles and mixture levers.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2011)

Excellent photos and a big THANK YOU to your dad!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## Park (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Fin


----------

